

Kinspir is finally launched 3 years of work - Theaxiom
http://blog.kinspir.com/2011/04/03/kinspir-is-launched-sign-up-today/

======
pedalpete
Congratulations!

Not to be a downer on your release, but what is it? It took me following
multiple links to get to <http://blog.kinspir.com/what-is-kin-spir/>, and I
still have no idea what you've spent 3 years building.

You may have a great product, and with 3 years of development, you need to
spend some time on marketing. Tell us what it is and why we need it. Your
'What is Kinspire' doesn't 'inspire' me to want to use it. I don't get it.

~~~
Theaxiom
Thanks for the input, that is our next step. Working on marketing it properly.
We have updated the site to reflect more to what Kinspir is exactly.

